# Dining Tables



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all

My wife and I are looking for a dining table & chairs to seat 8 people. Our ideas are for a typical plain hardwood chunky type.

First we thought about purchasing but now we are considering having a local carpenter / joiner make them instead. 

We know there are a few carpenters at the end of Rd 9 in Maadi, however does anybody have any personal recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I know of one and you don't pay as much as there
please PM me.
It is a rip off there on Road 9.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have not used those Carpenters but I can tell you that you that the chance of you receiving what you asked for is pretty slim. I had a bookcase made at a well known wood factory for many many US dollars, it arrived and I was appalled at the lack of workmanship, grease stains on the wood and of course all the added scrolls that I did not order, it was so bad I refused to pay for it and lost my deposit. I have friends in Maadi who have had new kitchens installed and they all say it is not worth paying a local carpenter to make them as they are never right.
If you go to the CSA there is a classified board and you may find what you want on there. 

I am sure that people have had some good jobs done but in all honesty Egyptian workmanship is not usually up to our standards. Have you ever seen the programme Hotel that was shown on British tv, if so do you not remember the chairs arriving from Cairo and each and every one of them had to fixed so that people could sit on them without fear of the chair falling apart?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sorry but I disagree. we are building our home and we have a great carpentar. he does really nice work and is not a rip off. I think that there are some shady characters out there, but we have ours and he is great. If you want something done let me know. We can talk.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> I am sorry but I disagree. we are building our home and we have a great carpentar. he does really nice work and is not a rip off. I think that there are some shady characters out there, but we have ours and he is great. If you want something done let me know. We can talk.




Disagree about what? I said I am sure there are people who have had good work done. I never said anything about anyone ripping people off.. you did!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Disagree about what? I said I am sure there are people who have had good work done. I never said anything about anyone ripping people off.. you did!


but in all honesty Egyptian workmanship is not usually up to our standards.



That is so not true. I have seen so much pressed wood used outside of Egypt and here they use real wood and real iron for beds with great detail. I think some people get bad deals cause they don't know how to work with the craftsmen and bargain with them. Egyptian workmanship is very high standards if you find the true craftsman and not a con artist!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> but in all honesty Egyptian workmanship is not usually up to our standards.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so not true. I have seen so much pressed wood used outside of Egypt and here they use real wood and real iron for beds with great detail. I think some people get bad deals cause they don't know how to work with the craftsmen and bargain with them. Egyptian workmanship is very high standards if you find the true craftsman and not a con artist!




I am glad you have found someone good..it is indeed a find.

If you have bespoke furniture made in the Uk then they do not use pressed wood.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I have had 1 "OK" experience with a carpenter and 1 excellent experience, I have also had some bespoke iron work done and it was outstanding

What you need to watch out for is that the price does not increase, agree to price, get it in writing and get him to commit and insist you do not pay a piastre more. A simple small pre-fab fence went from 70LE a meter to 120LE but I was not having any of it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am glad you have found someone good..it is indeed a find.
> 
> If you have bespoke furniture made in the Uk then they do not use pressed wood.


and also the wood is seasoned so you don't end up with big cracks in it as the wood dries out.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I know an excellent furniture place, but they're in Hurghada.
I'd use them anytime...their stuff is great quality. Not sure if they'd go as far as Cairo, though, but worth an inquiry.

http://www.furnitureinredsea.com/Portfolio/thumbnails.php?album=topn


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and helpful hints, however on this occasion we have decided to follow our instincts and buy a nice solid wood table, made in India and being sold by Kian in city stars.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Modern Furniture Egypt . Office furniture . School furniture . Children furniture Egypt

These guys are good. They have every type of wood and can custom make pretty much anything, mostly modern designs. We bought a bed set from them.

There is another great place in New Maadi that makes modern furniture from hardwood with brass inlays, but I forget the name at the moment.

I have found that quality custom made furniture made in Egypt is about half the price of imported stuff. However, a quality item may take a month or two to make, so have to be patient.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had a bed made EXCELLENT - nr Khan Al Khalli
Table and chairs as well - not bad - spot on to my spec


----------

